# Cumulus-Decifrar data log files



## filipe cunha (11 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

Boas
Como o titulo indica precisava de decifrar a que corresponde cada valor/registo dados no cumulus, que aparecem como bloco de notas..
Exemplo de agora: 
11-03-12; 22:13; 14,4; 38 ;0,3 ;2,8 ;7,2 ;56 ;0,0 ;0,0 ;1024,3 ;219,0 ;19,6 ;43 ;6,1 ;14,4 ;14,4 ;0,0 ;0 ;0,00 ;0,00 ;11,9 ;0 ;0,0 ;45
1-Data
2-Hora
...
Obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2012 às 22:24)

http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/Dayfile

Na wiki do Cumulus está a explicar a posição de cada valor no dayfile.txt e nos ficheiros de log.


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Mar 2012 às 23:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/Dayfile
> 
> Na wiki do Cumulus está a explicar a posição de cada valor no dayfile.txt e nos ficheiros de log.



Boas
Tambem andei por aí, mas aí tem 41 dados e na minha tenho 25

No help do cumulus, tambem pouco ajuda:

Field Example Description 
1 18/10/08 date (always dd/mm/yy) 
2 16:03:45 time(always hh:mm:ss) 
3 8.4 outside temperature 
4 84 relative humidity 
5 5.8 dewpoint 
6 24.2 wind speed (average) 
7 33.0 latest wind speed reading 
8 261 wind bearing (degrees) 
9 0.0 current rain rate 
10 1.0 rain today 
11 999.7 barometer 
12 W wind direction 
13 6 wind speed (beaufort) 
14 mph wind units 
15 C temperature units 
16 mb pressure units 
17 mm rain units 
18 146.6 wind run (today) 
19 +0.1 pressure trend value 
20 85.2 monthly rainfall 
21 588.4 yearly rainfall 
22 11.6 yesterday's rainfall 
23 20.3 inside temperature 
24 57 inside humidity 
25 3.6 wind chill 
26 -0.7 temperature trend value 
27 10.9 today's high temp 
28 12:00 time of today's high temp (hh:mm) 
29 7.8 today's low temp 
30 14:41 time of today's low temp (hh:mm) 
31 37.4 today's high wind speed (average) 
32 14:38 time of today's high wind speed (average) (hh:mm) 
33 44.0 today's high wind gust 
34 14:28 time of today's high wind gust (hh:mm) 
35 999.8 today's high pressure 
36 16:01 time of today's high pressure (hh:mm) 
37 998.4 today's low pressure 
38 12:06 time of today's low pressure (hh:mm) 
39 1.8.2 Cumulus version 
40 448 Cumulus build number 
41 36.0 10-minute high gust 
42 10.3 heat index 
43 10.5 humidex 
44 13 UV Index 
45 0.2 Evapotranspiration today 
46 14 Solar Radiation W/m2 
47 260 10-minute average wind bearing (degrees) 
48 2.3 rainfall last hour  
49 13 current forecast number (see samplestrings.ini). Negative means 'exceptional' 
50 1 Is it daylight? 1 if currently within daylight hours (between dawn and dusk), 0 if not 
51 0 Sensor contact lost (1 = yes) (Fine Offset only) 
52 NNW wind direction (average) 
53 2040 Cloudbase 
54 ft Cloudbase units 
55 12.3 Apparent Temperature 
56 11.1 Sunshine hours so far today 
57 420.1 Current theoretical max solar radiation 
58 1 Is it sunny? 1 if the sun is shining, otherwise 0. Requires your station to have a solar sensor.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2012 às 00:25)

Para além do que o Filipe Cunha refere (também tenho dificuldade em decifrar os dados), há alguém que tenha processado gráficos com os dados retirados do Cumulus?

Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Mar 2012 às 13:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para além do que o Filipe Cunha refere (também tenho dificuldade em decifrar os dados), há alguém que tenha processado gráficos com os dados retirados do Cumulus?
> 
> Obrigado



No meu caso é para facultar os dados para um tabalho/estudo , a complicar é que os dados/colunas diferem com as versões do cumulus....
Mas deve-se chegar lá


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2012 às 14:55)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Exemplo de agora:
> 11-03-12; 22:13; 14,4; 38 ;0,3 ;2,8 ;7,2 ;56 ;0,0 ;0,0 ;1024,3 ;219,0 ;19,6 ;43 ;6,1 ;14,4 ;14,4 ;0,0 ;0 ;0,00 ;0,00 ;11,9 ;0 ;0,0 ;45
> 1-Data
> ...







filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Tambem andei por aí, mas aí tem 41 dados e na minha tenho 25
> 
> No help do cumulus, tambem pouco ajuda:
> ...



Até ao 11º parâmetro parece bater com esse template, a partir daí é que não tem nada a ver.

Dos valores que se seguem, ignorando os zeros:

219,0 não faço ideia 
19,6  deve ser temperatura interior
43    deve ser humidade interior
6,1   não faço ideia
14,4  valor igual à temp. exterior, já não está sol e vento é fraco, deve ser ou o windchill ou algum tipo de heatindex
14,4  idem, um dos dois
11,9  não faço ideia
45 não faço ideia, como não tem casa decimal poderia ser humidade (mas já temos duas) ou graus de vento ou outra 


Mas tem que haver algum descritivo do ficheiro nalgum lado não ? Como se chama esse ficheiro em particular de onde tiraste o exemplo que deste ?


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Mar 2012 às 17:15)

Vince disse:


> Até ao 11º parâmetro parece bater com esse template, a partir daí é que não tem nada a ver.
> 
> Dos valores que se seguem, ignorando os zeros:
> 
> ...



Boas
Tirei do programa Cumulus>Help
Eu já cheguei a mais dados mas tenho-os em casa, bastou comparar uma linha do Bloco de Notas e o respectivo descritivo no Cumulus


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2012 às 17:42)

Entretanto depois disso encontrei um ficheiro mensal com linhas de 25 parâmetros que se não é isto, anda lá muito próximo. A descrição de alguns campos é que é estranha, repete-se em 2 casos, mas deve ser erro de quem escreveu na wiki.







http://wiki.sandaysoft.com/a/Monthly_log_files


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Mar 2012 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> Entretanto depois disso encontrei um ficheiro mensal com linhas de 25 parâmetros que se não é isto, anda lá muito próximo. A descrição de alguns campos é que é estranha, repete-se em 2 casos, mas deve ser erro de quem escreveu na wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bem, não tinha visto esse link, mas foi aos valores/campos que tambem cheguei, excepto os que estão a zero...pois presumi que fossem ligados à chuva, mas achei que seriam zeros a mais (além da seca).

OBRIGADO


----------

